# Darryl Mini Bag



## marialc121

Hi Everyone!  This is my first time on the Chloe forum.  I’m interested in the Darryl Mini Bag and wanted to see if anyone has this bag and what they think about it.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## littleblackbag

I don't have one, but like the look of it!


----------



## stcstc

I really love the look of it. Really tempted to get one.


----------



## Yokies

Looking to see if anyone owns this bag? Ty


----------



## stcstc

Yokies said:


> Looking to see if anyone owns this bag? Ty


I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Yokies

stcstc said:


> I pulled the trigger.



How do you find the bag so far? Is the quality good? I haven’t seen it in person but pulled the trigger because it looks so cute.


----------



## stcstc

Yokies said:


> How do you find the bag so far? Is the quality good? I haven’t seen it in person but pulled the trigger because it looks so cute.


Mine is still on the way!! I really had a hard time choosing between the orange and the tan. I eventually bought the tan, but the orange still has my heart tbh.


----------



## jojoba25

stcstc said:


> Mine is still on the way!! I really had a hard time choosing between the orange and the tan. I eventually bought the tan, but the orange still has my heart tbh.



Hello have u received the bag? how are u liking it so far? Is the strap long enough for crossbody wear? i am kind of hesitating to pull the trigger as different websites stating a different strap length.

Thanks


----------



## stcstc

jojoba25 said:


> Hello have u received the bag? how are u liking it so far? Is the strap long enough for crossbody wear? i am kind of hesitating to pull the trigger as different websites stating a different strap length.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, it is taking forever to arrive... I just checked the tracking, and it is supposed to arrive tomorrow. Hopefully it will.


----------



## Yokies

I was so disappointed at the bag I received. It was as if someone had already used the bag because the tag was not attached and lots of marks on the bottom and corners. I ordered the grey color and I realized that over time I will probably also get these black marks that were already on the bag If I replaced it for another one. The length of the bag to me was too short for me as a crossbody and I’d say was just above my stomach area. I’m about 5’4 and this was on the longest setting. Carrying on the shoulder as a shoulder bag on the longest setting is cute but I like crossbody bags and felt it didn’t work for me.


----------



## stcstc

Mine finally arrived this morning. I was busy today so I just quickly checked and tried it on. 

So far, I LOVE it. I would agree that the strap is relatively short for a crossbody bag. I am 5'4" and it sits on my waist area when wearing crossbody with the longest setting. Actually I think it is fine and kinda cute since it is such a small bag, and it sits comfortably. It holds my essentials perfectly. Some might find it a bit troublesome with bigger size phone. But mine is iphone mini version, so it fits perfectly without any issue.


----------



## kashr

Thank you ladies for your reviews!! I was looking to get this bag for my mom


----------



## Cici12

It looks great and classic! I think you can consider if you will carry many items because it looks small.


----------

